# Wie Corsair H100 in Silverstone Raven 2 Evolution befestigen?



## unLieb (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, 


Und zwar habe ich folgendes mehr oder weniger "Problem". Ich habe das Raven 2 E und habe nun meinen Megashadow gegen eine H100 getauscht. Leider habe ich beim Kauf nicht bedacht, dass die von Silverstone vorgesehene Radiator-Befestigung für einen 360iger Radi ausgelegt ist. 

Die H100 hat aber einen 240iger Radi. 

Nun liegt mein Radi derzeit mehr oder minder einfach nur auf den den 2 hinteren 18iger Lüfter locker drauf. Jedoch kann das irgendwie keine Dauerlösung sein. 



Aber ich habe absolut keine Idee wie ich denn den Radiator am besten befestige. Da ich mich auch mit modden und so noch nicht beschäftigt habe, fehlen mir da auch die kreativen Ideen. 


Daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mir da irgendwie helfen könnt, wie ich das Ding am besten befestigen kann. 


Bilder zum Case findet man ja ausreichend im Netz. Bei bedarf kann ich aber auch noch ein paar schießen. 



Ich danke euch schon einmal im voraus!


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## unLieb (9. Oktober 2011)

Dort habe ich jetzt aber auch nichts über das Einbauen gelesen/gefunden? 

Oder meintest du mit dem Link, dass die Frage dorthin gehört? Wenn ja, könnte ja ein Moderator sie freundlicherweise verschieben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2011)

> Oder meintest du mit dem Link, dass die Frage dorthin gehört?


Genau, das meine Ich.


----------

